# Have You Checked Your Tongue Lately?



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's some info for you boyz......

About a month ago I started noticing a metallic taste in my mouth which I thought was a side effect from a med I take. So today, decided to take a good look in my mouth and stick my tongue out as far as possible and much to my surprise, the back half of my tongue is brown! I almost crapped my pants right there.

Turns out its a condition called "hairy tongue" (yes, really, no kidding). Its also referred to as black or brown tongue and is a result of smoking (primarily) and could also be caused by heavy coffee drinking and a few other things. After doing some research and calling my neighbor who's a doctor it turns out that its not serious (thankfully) and won't kill you. But the only way to rid yourself of it is stop smoking or doing whatever else may be causing it! Yikes!

My doc friend suggested to start brushing my teeth and tongue after smoking in addition to using a mouth wash or peroxide afterwards. Just tonight had him look at it and he suggested cutting back on cigars for a while which I can't see happening.

So, better go check out your tongues! Stick them suckers out real far and take a good look. :-|


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

I've noticed this on my tongue a while back.. 

I've been smoking and drinking coffee like a mofo for about a year until i caught on to it. I found out the same way as you, I had a weird taste in my mouth and was just brushing my teeth to get rid of it. I went to do my tongue and dropped my brush X_X. This was part of the reason I stopped smoking for a few months just to see if it was that or the coffee and it eventually went away. Now I find myself smoking again :x damn cigars haha, I guess I'll do everything in moderation now


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I scrape the shit out of my tongue with a tongue scraper I got from the dentist. I have noticed that more of the brown stuff is present and comes off with cleaning after a day of cigar smoking.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

HOLY CRAP! If my tougue is hairy I don't want to know! :shocked:

ound:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ha ha....I was going somewhere else with this but decided out of good taste I would refrain.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I have notice this sometmes as well. Its not top often, and I find a cigar or my pipe covers it up. So hu need to smoke more not less! Lol. I drink alot of water and that seems to rid it too, I really only notice when I have a day that I drank more soda then usual and less water. Like today.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I have hairy palms, what does it mean to have a hairy tongue? HAHa ound:
Seriously though, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you just shave it down every so often?


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Here's some info for you boyz......
> 
> About a month ago I started noticing a metallic taste in my mouth which I thought was a side effect from a med I take. So today, decided to take a good look in my mouth and stick my tongue out as far as possible and much to my surprise, the back half of my tongue is brown! I almost crapped my pants right there.
> 
> ...


I brush the heck out of my tongue 2x a day when I brush my teeth. Sometimes after lunch too. You may gag at first but after awhile you will get used to it and your palate will be so much more refreshed. You should start getting more subtle flavors out of your smokes. My tongue is always a very healthy pink. It should never have brown, white, yellow or any other color on it. I have smoked like a fiend for 20+ years. Coffee definitely leaves a plaque on your tongue and smoking doesn't help. I would start brushing before I started quitting my stogies though.....


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, once it is known a patient smokes, analysis of conditions are often not as thorough as they should be. All problems might be attributed to smoking; and, giving up smoking is the recommended solution. 
I've had a salty/metalic taste in my mouth for up to 2 months at a time. I have stopped smoking for several weeks without change. A few tests and a few peaks into my mouth by doctors, led to no conclusions. 
Recently, I figured out that sometimes blood is leaking into my mouth and throat regardless of whether I smoke or not. 
I've always brushed my whole mouth, not just my teeth. Makes cigars & food taste better.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I have hairy palms, what does it mean to have a hairy tongue? HAHa ound:


Your supost to wash the Rogane off your hands after you apply it :rofl:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Termite said:


> Your supost to wash the Rogane off your hands after you apply it :rofl:


 too funny


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep, mine is still there, still 7 inches long and I can still breath through my ears.:banana:


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Mouthwash! I didn't have a use for the stuff till I started smoking... Now it's my magic cures all potion.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mouthwash and brush your tongue!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Everclear works well too.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

emk said:


> Unfortunately, once it is known a patient smokes, analysis of conditions are often not as thorough as they should be. All problems might be attributed to smoking; and, giving up smoking is the recommended solution.
> I've had a salty/metalic taste in my mouth for up to 2 months at a time. I have stopped smoking for several weeks without change. A few tests and a few peaks into my mouth by doctors, led to no conclusions.
> Recently, I figured out that sometimes blood is leaking into my mouth and throat regardless of whether I smoke or not.
> I've always brushed my whole mouth, not just my teeth. Makes cigars & food taste better.


Yuck! I hear ya man. I've had the blood taste too. It's probably just from irritation or minute cuts as a result of coughing or something or a nosebleed that leaks into your throat. I've even got a bump or two in the back of my throat that I've had looked at time and time again just to make sure it's not cancer. Turns out there are a lot of non-cancer things that can go on in your mouth, like a patch of tonsil-tissue not on your tonsils, or other things.

I know the risks I take on a daily basis. I also know that I didn't expect to live past the age of 18, so every day's a gift! Live it up man! :thumb:


----------



## Onlydominican (Aug 24, 2010)

Tongue scrapper is the way to go my friends. I use it eveyr morning when I brush my teeth. After a while it will become second nature. I also use it and brush my teeh after smoking a cigar whenever possible.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Can you just shave it down every so often?


Perhaps Waxing ????

oops, thats for another forumn,,,,


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

I brush my tongue and my teeth, those i have left, and even the ones i keep in a coffee cup at night. It helps to start the day with a clean palate to start the day with a good smoke, just not right after:der:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Picked up a tongue brush and scraper last night along with a dental mirror. Anyhow, the stuff seems to come off, got about half of it out last night while gagging my head off doing it. I think after a few weeks of brushing the rest will start to diminish. Maybe my cigars will start tasting even better as I rid myself of this garbage. I wonder how long it was building up? Apparently mouthwash doesn't clear it as I use good old Listerine twice a day for years now.

All joking aside, all those who smoke cigars should keep an eye out for this.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Yep, mine is still there, still 7 inches long and I can still breath through my ears.:banana:


Warren,

Your wife will never leave you!:bounce:


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Yuck! I hear ya man. I've had the blood taste too. It's probably just from irritation or minute cuts as a result of coughing or something or a nosebleed that leaks into your throat. I've even got a bump or two in the back of my throat that I've had looked at time and time again just to make sure it's not cancer. Turns out there are a lot of non-cancer things that can go on in your mouth, like a patch of tonsil-tissue not on your tonsils, or other things.
> 
> I know the risks I take on a daily basis. I also know that I didn't expect to live past the age of 18, so every day's a gift! Live it up man! :thumb:


Thanks, Eyesack. 
Yes, I am living as I wish: Smoking cigars and eating whatever I like. Average increase in longevity of those who eat right, exercise, and don't smoke--is only 3 months.


----------

